# Huelight camera profiles?



## davidedric (Mar 13, 2016)

I have changed over to Panasonic m4/3 cameras from a Canon dslr, and as a result now just have the Adobe standard profile.   In another place, I read about Huelight profiles Huelight Camera Profiles and wondered if anyone had tried them, and any opinions.  (I did find an old thread going back to 2010)

Dave


----------



## Klaas (Mar 25, 2016)

davidedric said:


> I have changed over to Panasonic m4/3 cameras from a Canon dslr, and as a result now just have the Adobe standard profile.   In another place, I read about Huelight profiles Huelight Camera Profiles and wondered if anyone had tried them, and any opinions.  (I did find an old thread going back to 2010)
> 
> Dave


The m4/3 cameras and lenses store their profiles automatically within each picture, so there is no neccessity to attach a profile. For m4/3 pictures de-activate the option for attaching a profile. 

Klaas


----------

